# Favorite Holiday strategies???????



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I do not mind SLIPPING during the Holidays, but I would rather not crash and burn. I thought we could share our favorite survival tips.

My favorite is to start with either a salad or raw vegetables, to get something safe inside me. And, I like to be generous with the turkey, as it is low calorie. Jello with fruit is good to give a reduced calorie sweet. Strawberries and bananas sound god this year. 

I do eat the other foods- the stuffing and such- but in smaller portions, as my stomach has shrunk some over the years, and after a person has eaten turkey, salad, jello, and such it is easier to savor the mashed potatos and such instead of digging in, because I am not as hungry as when I sat down.

And I confess: I do not entirely skip the dessert. I may not eat it until bedtime, but some time during the day I will have a bit of pie! That makes it more important that I do not over-indulge on the high carb foods.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I know Thanksgiving is over, but this is how I handled it. I only ate the things, other than the turkey, that I don't usually make at other times of the year. I ate a little of my mom's stuffing, since I am the only one in my family who likes it, I only make it on Thanksgiving. I stayed away from the corn and mashed potatoes, but I did make a sweet potato soufflÃ©, that I only make twice a year, so I ate that. I declined the rolls as who needs those empty carbs anyway?

So my plate consisted of turkey, sweet potato soufflÃ©, a small portion of stuffing and coleslaw made with only a tiny bit of mayo, no one likes it gloppy.

I did have some carrot and celery sticks before dinner. Dessert was a small piece of banana cream pie, as I don't make that. I left the apple, chocolate pudding and pumpkin pie as I do make each of those.

I was happy with the way my meal went. I didn't feel stuffed, but pleasantly satiated. I felt as though I had treated myself, but without the guilt. I'm planning to do the same for Christmas, too. 

Of course, I did go to the gym that morning as well! Just in case!


----------

